# Software > Wi-Fi progs >  MIKROTIK MANAGER

## pasific

υπαρχει περιπτωση να μεταγλωτισουμε εστω στα αγγλικα αυτο το προγραμματακι
http://under-linux.org/en/f143/%5Bgm...eeware-138641/

----------


## nikpanGR

nai

----------


## nikolas_350

Άλλο ένα πρόγραμμα περίπου στο ίδιο κλίμα.
http://mikrotikhack.com/index.php?op...d=24:maletajne

----------

